# Recorded show won't play, just delete options



## NYURDRMS (Mar 30, 2007)

On one of my Hr20-700's, when I hit play to watch a recorded show, it simply goes to a blank screen and has the delete options as if I just got completed watching the show already. It only seems to be doing this with a couple of recordings, but they are from several different channels and date and times, there doesn't seem to be a common linkage with shows that don't play. And when you click to go into the recording and it gives you information about the recording, it always shows as the full length was recorded (ie. 1 hour), so it isn't that it only partially recorded. I haven't had this happen before, and I can't seem to find any reference on this board, does anybody have any ideas, or have you seen this before?
Thanks,
Chad


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

NYURDRMS said:


> On one of my Hr20-700's, when I hit play to watch a recorded show, it simply goes to a blank screen and has the delete options as if I just got completed watching the show already. It only seems to be doing this with a couple of recordings, but they are from several different channels and date and times, there doesn't seem to be a common linkage with shows that don't play. And when you click to go into the recording and it gives you information about the recording, it always shows as the full length was recorded (ie. 1 hour), so it isn't that it only partially recorded. I haven't had this happen before, and I can't seem to find any reference on this board, does anybody have any ideas, or have you seen this before?
> Thanks,
> Chad


You can try a reset.

Menu->Parental, Fav's & Setup->System Setup->Reset->Restart Receiver

This might allow you access to these recordings but I doubt it.

This has happened a lot. Search for titles with _missed _or _blank_.

Here is good one:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=127196

Hope this helps.

Mike


----------



## nought1 (Jul 20, 2007)

NYURDRMS said:


> On one of my Hr20-700's, when I hit play to watch a recorded show, it simply goes to a blank screen and has the delete options as if I just got completed watching the show already. It only seems to be doing this with a couple of recordings, but they are from several different channels and date and times, there doesn't seem to be a common linkage with shows that don't play. And when you click to go into the recording and it gives you information about the recording, it always shows as the full length was recorded (ie. 1 hour), so it isn't that it only partially recorded. I haven't had this happen before, and I can't seem to find any reference on this board, does anybody have any ideas, or have you seen this before?
> Thanks,
> Chad


I have 3 hd recorders stacked and just had this problem on one. A soft reset and a RBR only fixed the problem for 15 min into the recording if at all. Unplugging the recorded for 15 min fixed the problem. That was days ago with no recurrence.


----------



## lyradd (Mar 20, 2006)

NYURDRMS said:


> On one of my Hr20-700's, when I hit play to watch a recorded show, it simply goes to a blank screen and has the delete options as if I just got completed watching the show already. It only seems to be doing this with a couple of recordings, but they are from several different channels and date and times, there doesn't seem to be a common linkage with shows that don't play. And when you click to go into the recording and it gives you information about the recording, it always shows as the full length was recorded (ie. 1 hour), so it isn't that it only partially recorded. I haven't had this happen before, and I can't seem to find any reference on this board, does anybody have any ideas, or have you seen this before?
> Thanks,
> Chad


Happened 3 times  to me on Friday 11/28...Dr Phil, ch 2 @ 4pm...The Soup, ch 236 @7pm...Tonight Show, ch 4 @11:30pm. I tried a reset and when done all three recordings were gone. When I checked history it showed an error code of #2004 (anyone know what that is?)


----------



## roadrunner1782 (Sep 28, 2008)

I had this same exact issue this morning with a show i recorded a few weeks ago and have watched a few times without any problem. I tried watching it again and it wouldnt play and only gave me the opton to keep or delete. After getting frustrated it wouldnt play i did a rbr and then the show was gone!


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

See more on the subject by searching for IKD (Instant Keep/Delete).


----------

